# Terapod Offical Website



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Happy Monday RFUK, 

Our website will be undergoing some re-design in the next few weeks as we get ready for the launch of our new range of vivariums, which we're very excited for.

We just want to make it very clear that our website is:

*www.terapod.co.uk *

*Please do not mistake this for:

**www.terrapod.co.uk*

Which is a negative domain, this for some reason links to a competitors website. 

We just want to clear that up to make sure you get to right website. 

Can we also take a moment to welcome Scales & Fangs to the Terapod family, we highly recommend you purchase our vivariums through their reputable online store. 

Have a great monday  

- Max ​


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Max, 
Looking forward to seeing the new range.

Just fyi, 
Theres currently a html error with the download link on the 48" pack

:2thumb:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

jessiejosh2013 said:


> Hi Max,
> Looking forward to seeing the new range.
> 
> Just fyi,
> ...


Good stuff  

we are aware of the HTML error, fortunately all the download links are pointing at the same file. That's my sloppy coding for you (can't even link to file) pfftt 

Thanks man!


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Terapod said:


> Good stuff
> 
> we are aware of the HTML error, fortunately all the download links are pointing at the same file. That's my sloppy coding for you (can't even link to file) pfftt
> 
> Thanks man!


Haha just for quick reference it is the speech marks after the .rar  
Nice vivs  are racks in the new line up?


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

jessiejosh2013 said:


> Nice vivs  are racks in the new line up?


It starts with Deep/Tall vivariums then next is arboreals then everything else is a surprise


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

Either aquapac have taken a dislike to you redirecting the domain to hagen or someone has bought the domain from them..pretty sad either way.

Domain name:
terrapod.co.uk

Registrant:
Aquapac Ltd

Registrant type:
Other UK Entity (e.g. clubs, associations, many universities)

Registrant's address:
59 Ruchill Street
Glasgow
Glasgow
G20 9PX
United Kingdom

Registrar:
Fibranet Services Ltd [Tag = FIBRANET]
URL: Domain Names,domain name registration, Freeparking

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 02-Mar-2013
Expiry date: 02-Mar-2015
Last updated: 02-Mar-2013

Registration status:
Registered until expiry date.

Name servers:
ns3.ukdnsservers.co.uk 72.1.201.151
ns4.ukdnsservers.co.uk 72.1.216.99

WHOIS lookup made at 09:03:29 16-Sep-2013


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

iPHAILZ said:


> Either aquapac have taken a dislike to you redirecting the domain to hagen or someone has bought the domain from them..pretty sad either way.


Hi thanks for your comments, We're unable to comment on the situation but we just want to make users aware that our website is terapod & not terrapod. 

Thanks iPHAILZ :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Just a line to say that I am willing to provide Personal advice to the correct lighting of Terapod vivarium's.

We are so excited by this new range and eagerly await news of, and to work with the brand with regard to their complete range.

Please feel free to post question on the Terapod thread or in the Arcadia Section at the top of the Equipment & Supplies section.

John,


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for that John, 

We couldn't ask for more knowledgeable individual to answer these type of questions. Terapod & Arcadia will be supporting in each other on & off RFUK. 

We'd like to give thanks to John and Arcadia for letting us work with not only the UK's best but one of the worlds most reputable Reptile and Pet Brands. 

- Max 




Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a line to say that I am willing to provide Personal advice to the correct lighting of Terapod vivarium's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

From all at Scales and Fangs, we are very excited to be working with TeraPod.

We are fortunate enough to have been working with Arcadia for well over 12 Months already as a "Partner" and can also recommend their products.

We are more than happy to offer any advice about heating and decorating your new TeraPod vivariums. So please don't hesitate to ask.

I'm sure that between Max, John and myself, we can help you with everything about the TeraPod vivariums and all equipment for them.

The future's bright, the future's TeraPod!!! lol


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

I've only got one word..arboreal

And feel free to use me as a tester as i got a new carpet coming in a couple of weeks and a black one would be just peachy :lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

iPHAILZ said:


> I've only got one word..arboreal
> 
> And feel free to use me as a tester as i got a new carpet coming in a couple of weeks and a black one would be just peachy :lol2:


Hi mate, I can confirm that an Arboreal version is in the design stage and details of it's progress will be announced as time goes on.

In the meantime, a deeper version of the current range is being prepared to be launched.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I look forward to seeing what you come up with for the Arboreal Vivs

I'm looking to purchase a 3ft x 4ft (possibly 5ft)x 2ft (lxhxd) in the next year or so and I'm really struggling to find a 4ft (or taller) high arboreal at a reasonable price now the AX series is discontinued. I want to house Gliders in it and have been told 4ft is the minimum height they would need to be comfy. There seems to be a real gap in the flatpack market for a 4ft high range now.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comments! Our arboreals will be on the market very soon! ranging in colour and sizes with improved design and ventilation! 



Jaina_Organasolo said:


> I look forward to seeing what you come up with for the Arboreal Vivs
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a 3ft x 4ft (possibly 5ft)x 2ft (lxhxd) in the next year or so and I'm really struggling to find a 4ft (or taller) high arboreal at a reasonable price now the AX series is discontinued. I want to house Gliders in it and have been told 4ft is the minimum height they would need to be comfy. There seems to be a real gap in the flatpack market for a 4ft high range now.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Any news on what the new dimensions will be of the 3ft and 4ft vivs please? and when they're likely to be available? 

Also, what size wattage ceramic heater would be best in a 3ft or 4ft viv? I intend linking it to a Habistat digital thermostat for day/night temps and LED's on a timer for lighting.

Cheers


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

ShaunIOW said:


> Any news on what the new dimensions will be of the 3ft and 4ft vivs please? and when they're likely to be available?
> 
> Also, what size wattage ceramic heater would be best in a 3ft or 4ft viv? I intend linking it to a Habistat digital thermostat for day/night temps and LED's on a timer for lighting.
> 
> Cheers


I'll let max answer the dimension question. 

For the 3ft I'd go with a 100 watt and 4ft a 150 watt. Good choice with the digital dimmer. All apart from the LED's can be selected from the Build-A-Viv app on our site.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> I'll let max answer the dimension question.
> 
> For the 3ft I'd go with a 100 watt and 4ft a 150 watt. Good choice with the digital dimmer. All apart from the LED's can be selected from the Build-A-Viv app on our site.


Cheers, I'll have a look. 

What are your delivery charges like to the Isle of Wight (PO36)?

Cheers


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

ShaunIOW said:


> Cheers, I'll have a look.
> 
> What are your delivery charges like to the Isle of Wight (PO36)?
> 
> Cheers


I'll check that for you in the morning. Im out of the office at the moment.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm going to post a new thread at some point this week with all the information including some specs and features and possibly some pictures!

The ETA for the deeper vivariums is around 3 weeks as we're spending lots of time on getting the packaging right! We'll be getting some reviews and writes ups on these babies before the launch! 

As for the dimensions i can't say just yet! :Na_Na_Na_Na: But keep a sharp eye out for the official thread! should be going up this week! So i can't answer your question just yet ShaunIOW, i'll give you a nudge over PM when the infos viral. 

- Max 



ShaunIOW said:


> Any news on what the new dimensions will be of the 3ft and 4ft vivs please? and when they're likely to be available?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers to you both


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

ShaunIOW said:


> Cheers to you both


Hi Shaun. If you purchase just the vivarium, there would be an additional £5 charge to courier to the IOW.

If you wish to purchase other products. Id ask that you give us a call so we can discuss the best options.

Rob.


----------



## ShaunIOW (Aug 25, 2010)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Shaun. If you purchase just the vivarium, there would be an additional £5 charge to courier to the IOW.
> 
> If you wish to purchase other products. Id ask that you give us a call so we can discuss the best options.
> 
> Rob.


Cheers,


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Will the new website be mobile friendly


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

The new website will be responsive


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

*Terrapod Domain Name Purchase*

I have been notified of this post as it mentions a domain name that I own. I have read through the post and note a few comments, which I believe to be incorrect*. I do not wish to use RFUK as a soapbox but I would just like to put the record straight:*

I own Aquapac Ltd, a manufacturing business based in Scotland, UK, which for the past eighteen years has designed, developed and manufactured wooden vivariums for the reptile industry, the main brand I manufacture being VivExotic. Part of my development programme involves strategy meetings to create lines and brand names. As we originate new names I register the domain names ready for future launches – we have a few. All vivarium oriented names are directed to the VE site, and furniture panel sites are directed to AP.

The domain name terrapod.co.uk was originally created in 2012 and I have some ideas for new vivariums based on the name and design concept that we have developed. As this established and I intended on launching my design I purchased the domain name through Freeparking, and under my business name Aquapac Ltd in *March of 2013*.

Terapod.co.uk registered their name May of 2013 months after my registration. So it would have been *impossible* for me to have known their intentions and registered it before them intentionally. I also would not have spelt Tera in this fashion as it is not correct. It has been a matter of coincidence that we have both created *similar* domain names.

Having learnt of this impending new product, *I contacted a manager* at the National Pet wholesaler whom I believe owns the brand Terapod, White & Carter NE, whom were VE stockists for some years prior. *In June of 2013 I informed them that I in fact owned the domain name Terrapod*. Needless to say they proceeded with their brand name choice. I had no control over this nor their spelling.

As one of the first people to manufacture wooden vivariums I have cherished our status as an honest, British company, with integrity and have never risen to defend otiose nonsense. Usually this all comes out in the end. However, a prominent reptile keeper pointed this post out to me and advised it would probably be better to say something on this occasion.

I have no wish to cause any issues and if White & Carter wish to contact me I would be willing to sell my domain, to recoup my development costs only, if it makes them happy. This has always been the case but no one has yet contacted me!

I would take this opportunity to thank all whom have purchased an Aquapac product over the years. It has been greatly appreciated.

Stephen Connachan
*MD of Aquapac Ltd.*



Terapod said:


> Happy Monday RFUK,
> 
> Our website will be undergoing some re-design in the next few weeks as we get ready for the launch of our new range of vivariums, which we're very excited for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Aquapac were sorry if this made you upset,
We hope that we can move on and both forget,
We never wanted a fight; for heavens sake,
So we turned hate into love of these vivs we make.

I'm sure we all agree on how bizarre this is,
But in this world we both can live,
For this land is one run by king and queen,
Here there is no such thing as an american dream.

We want to make friends and both do well,
After all it is the same product we sell,
You make viv; we make viv too,
I hope this poem makes it up to you.
:flrt::flrt::flrt:
​


----------

